# ndiswrapper-Installation



## Azi (21. Mai 2005)

Ich bin ein großer Anfänger in Linux...
Ich habe die Konsole geöffnet und su root eingegeben. Dann habe ich mein rootpasswort eingegeben, bin mit cd in das Installationsverzeichnis gegeangen und habe, wie beschieben,  make distclean eingegeben. 
Als ich dann make eingab, lief alles zuerst ganz gut, eine schöne Liste voller irgendwelcher Ausgaben breitete sich auf meinem Bildschirm aus. Mitten drin hörte es auf und meldet für make den Fehler 2. Hab dennoch mal danach make install eingegeben, wobei der gleiche Fehler auftrat. Ich kann die Ausgaben nicht abspeichern und hier angeben, weil Linux nixht auf meine Win-Festplatte schreiben kann.


----------

